
Only 4.77% of Indian engineering students can write correct logic - dangjc
https://qz.com/964843/less-than-5-of-india-engineers-are-cut-out-for-high-skill-programming-jobs/
======
dangjc
Not sure what to make of the article. I can't find the original report, and
it's not clear the conditions their system "Automata" is subjecting the
students to. It would also be interesting how this varies across countries.

------
LyalinDotCom
this article is 10 words long and says nothing but some random survey, vote
down

~~~
finid
10 words long? I counted 5 paragraphs with about 45 words each.

